# Sunken Pirate ship



## zukeman (Sep 15, 2015)

This year we wanted to remove the tombstone and non pirate themed items from our yard since the front porch was all pirate last year. We decided that a sunken boat (similar to the size of the beginning of the first pirates movie would be about right). All of this had to be fairly light and easy to stow between years. The plan is to hang it tight to the ceiling of our garage with the mast above the garage door tracks

Here is the rough materials list:

2x6 select studs qty 8
4x8 1/4 " underlayment plywood (home depot) Qty 2
1/4"x 3.5" bolts and nuts
10' 4" PVC pipe
10' 1 1/2" PVC pipe with end caps
5' 2" pvc pipe
5' 1" pvc pipe
Misc PVC reducers
3 packages of 3/8 manila rope (lowes)
Misc paint
show polish (brown and black)
matte clear spray paint
4 lawn anchors

1. First i created the basic layout of the shape using 2x6s. lapping the boards to create strength. I left them all long until i laid out the shape ( note that despite my best guess when i started to install the planking I had to lengthen the first rib back from the bow because the 1/4 bend radius didnt look right)








First layout step

2. Then I created the side ribs of the boat. I made them all the same,so the curves would be consistent. Later I would cut them down to get the angle right of the boat sinking.









3. with the side ribs attached I cut the back one down to the botton of the horizontal frame (the horz frame was 11" below the top of the side ribs). you might notice in this picture where i laid out the form with blue tape only to find that the first rib was not wide enough and the hull would have had an indent to the side. With that fixed the frame was ready for some planks.

















4. I ripped the 4x8 sheet of 1/4" plywood down in 6" strips. Starting at the top and leaving a little sticking proud of the bow is started installing the 6" strips and fastening them with drywall screws. I overlapped the next course down by 3/4" to 1" to provide some added rigidity and not have to worry about gaps in the finished product. 

















5. As i worked my way down the sides i cut the upper boards along the bow. and the shape started to come together









6. I repeated this process on the other side and carried the structure to the front lawn to test the scale. Yes one person carry.

















7. then back inside for a little paint and distressing.
















8. the mast was they assembled in the following order- 10' 4" PvC pipe to flange adapter - reducer to 2" - 4' pf 2" pipe - reducer to 1" and then 4' of 1" pipe for the flag staff. The horz boom was 1 1/2 " pipe fastened to the mast with screws and lashed with rope. Important the eyelets for the guide ropes be installed prior to any reducers. or you will have to cut the pipe and start over. I'll take more pics of the









mast details when i take it down.

9. The mast was anchored to the ground using a 4" cap (not glued) with a hole drilled in it so a spike could get driven into the lawn. The ropes were fastened to lawn anchors (like the ones typically used to anchor wooden playsets to the lawn. - local hardware store but also avail on amazon)

10. pirate skeleton added for effect along with an H2O led light to get the water effect right.


----------



## ProjectThisHouse (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow. It's always impressive to see the amount of work that is being put into these props. Well done!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

IKR, I haven't even started yet. waiting on my drill and saw.  very well done. want to do mine.


----------



## cosplaycostumefun (Aug 13, 2017)

Absolutely brilliant! I love the idea!


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Awesome!!!!


----------

